# [SOLVED]zamaskowanie/pominięcie wcześniejszej wersji pakietu

## kacper

Witam,

Mam mały problem, otóż użytkownicy zapytali mnie czy mogę im postawić serwer openttd, oczywiście w portage nie ma najnowszej wersji, ale do tego zdążyłem się już przyzwyczaić. Znalazłem overlay'a i zainstalowałem wersję 1.0.0, niestety zostały jakieś 'syfy' bo :

```

sinet ~ # emerge -pv openttd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] games-simulation/openttd-1.0.0  USE="dedicated iconv lzo2 opengfx openmsx opensfx png timidity truetype zlib -32bpp -alsa -debug -icu" 5,210 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 5,210 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

games-simulation/openttd:0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "games-misc/opensfx" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- games-misc/opensfx-0.2.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "games-simulation/openttd-1.0.0-r1" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

sinet ~ #

```

Jak zamaskować pakiet wcześniejszy?

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze przeczytaj to co Ci emerge wyplulo? Co Ty chcesz maskowac? Jedna z zaleznosci ma ~arch keyword...

----------

## kacper

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Moze przeczytaj to co Ci emerge wyplulo? Co Ty chcesz maskowac? Jedna z zaleznosci ma ~arch keyword...

 

Przeczytałem, chcę zamaskować games-simulation/openttd-1.0.0-r1, a co do games-misc/opensfx-0.2.3 to mam w package.keywords : games-simulation/opensfx **. Było to potrzebne do zainstalowania wersji 1.0.0. Dziwi mnie tylko dlaczego on chce jeszcze instalować poprzednią wersję tego pakietu.

----------

## qubaaa

No to dodaj do package.mask =games-simulation/openttd-1.0.0-r1

----------

## kacper

o, właśnie o to chodziło  :Smile:  cholera, ile ja się nakombinowałem z tym, a na takie rozwiązanie nie wpadłem, dzięki!

----------

